# Portuguese Man o' War spotted in Strait of Gibraltar



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A bit early for a dip in the ocean yet, but be warned:

"The Gibraltar Government issued a warning notice this morning saying that 20 Portuguese Man o' War (Physalia physalis) have been spotted in the Straits, far from their natural habitat. Some 20 of them were seen about 50m from the beaches at Camp Bay and Rosia Bay. The notice was aimed principally to beach goers, swimmers, divers and fishermen. A sting from this particularly vicious species can provoke pain, swelling, fever, respiratory complications and vomit."
CampoPulse: Portuguese Man o' War spotted in Straits


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Shame it wasn't a Portuguese warship; I could deal with that, but those bloody jellyfish I hate, even more than my first wife.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Shame it wasn't a Portuguese warship; I could deal with that, but those bloody jellyfish I hate, even more than my first wife.


We´re expecting a few Portuguese bankers and politicians to be washed up on the shore over the next few weeks ....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They are even more like jelly fish if you ask me - very slimy and slippery


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> They are even more like jelly fish if you ask me - very slimy and slippery


And highly toxic if you get the wrong side of them.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


>


Ah! that's what those are!! I see them all the time at a local beauty spot where lots of young couples hang out doing their thing.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> A bit early for a dip in the ocean yet, but be warned:
> 
> "The Gibraltar Government issued a warning notice this morning saying that 20 Portuguese Man o' War (Physalia physalis) have been spotted in the Straits, far from their natural habitat. Some 20 of them were seen about 50m from the beaches at Camp Bay and Rosia Bay. The notice was aimed principally to beach goers, swimmers, divers and fishermen. A sting from this particularly vicious species can provoke pain, swelling, fever, respiratory complications and vomit."
> CampoPulse: Portuguese Man o' War spotted in Straits


Is that what Aussies call "bluebottles"? If it is they nasty little buggas


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Ah! that's what those are!! I see them all the time at a local beauty spot where lots of young couples hang out doing their thing.


Strongly recommend you don't try wearing a used one


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

thrax said:


> Strongly recommend you don't try wearing a used one


And don't whatever you do, try and blow one up to use as a balloon!


----------

